# Caplet, Messaien and Roussel



## 0212 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi there,

I am entering a competition and need to perform a song by either Caplet, Messaien or Roussel. Is anyone familiar with these composers and might have an idea of one suitable for a young soprano? I am not really sure where to start as I literally don't know any music by these composers so would really appreciate any suggestions! Preferably not too modern sounding!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Messiaen's song cycles _Poèmes pour Mi_ and _Harawi_ are both scored for soprano and piano.

I can't help with the other two, sorry.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,
you might benefit from sampling a Cd like this

Sandrine Piau etc. :"Une Flute Invisible"
label: Alpha CD

Caplet´s and Roussel´s songs haven´t been much recorded, I´ve got some but I don´t know them sufficiently enough to point out some for you. No doubt there´s a lot to discover. But there´s also a bit on youtube, for instance
Caplet: 













Roussel:









Messiaen:





















Early Messiaen, as you might know, can be surprisingly "romantic".


----------

